# The Caffeine Roundtable



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

You think “roid rage” is bad? Try taking away a habitual coffee drinker’s morning java, then see what happens! Trust me, I’ve seen it and it ain’t pretty. It’s estimated that 80% of the world’s adult population consumes caffeine in one form or another, the most common source being coffee. It’s also estimated that the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

